# Lures that you can't catch fish with



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

For some reason these are lures I just can't catch a bass with!!
1- Lipless/Rattletraps- I casted into a feeding frenzy and NOTHING!! 
2- Buzzbait- I might catch two a year on it
3- Dropshot- Don't think I use enough


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

anything I put in the water


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

funny you say that because i have a crap load of lures that have never hooked anything, they have sat around for a long time. every now and then when there is a hott bite i drag some out and try again and guess what they still wont work hahahah


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

WoodenShips said:


> For some reason these are lures I just can't catch a bass with!!
> 1- Lipless/Rattletraps- I casted into a feeding frenzy and NOTHING!!
> 2- Buzzbait- I might catch two a year on it
> 3- Dropshot- Don't think I use enough


You do'in just fine....Find a new lake.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Traps - windy, cloudy, colder colored water. Spring when it is 55-60 degree water, start burning that thing.
Buzzbait - evening, morning, summer, cloudy
Dropshot - anytime. Just stay with it


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I agree with Bassthumb about the buzzbait 👍.......Rich


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Lures that I can’t catch a fish on is easy.. Finding one that I can catch one on is the tuff question 🤪


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

I've never had any luck with bass jigs or Texas rigged worms.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Mepps syclops spoon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

bassplayer said:


> I've never had any luck with bass jigs or Texas rigged worms.


I'd say a solid 85% of the fish I caught last year were on really standard Texas rigs. Senkos of various colors and some purple twister-tail worms I picked up (though those only worked in spring in a reservoir, so pretty clear water). 

The other 15% were ned rigs and some random catches throwing various "crappie"-sized grubs and such on little jigheads. 

As far as things that don't work for me... pretty much everything that isn't those things. I've NEVER caught anything on a buzzbait, chatterbait, lipless crank, etc. IDK if it's because I don't know how to work them or what, but I usually start with those and then fall back onto a Texas or ned rig when those don't work.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have not had much success with a whopper plopper


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I stay away from most of those pricey, "hot new thing" lures. As the saying goes..."They catch more fishermen than fish". 
Mike


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Bass jigs and jerk baits


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bustedrod said:


> funny you say that because i have a crap load of lures that have never hooked anything, they have sat around for a long time. every now and then when there is a hott bite i drag some out and try again and guess what they still wont work hahahah


if I told you once I told you a dozen times PUT hooks on em LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

lipless should change name from lipless to useless


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Upland said:


> lipless should change name from lipless to useless


You must have forgot the hooks.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Frank Zajac said:


> Bass jigs and jerk baits


You're right on. Especially here in about 8 weeks...Ice-Out.
Gonna be all about a Lucky Craft 78SP Pointer Minnow


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's funny that everyone has a non-favorite so to speak. I've caught a ton of fish on rattlin' Rapalas. I've done well with drop shots. But a couple I have to agree with. Buzzbaits. Thrown them, should have thrown them away. Spoons are made to eat with, not be eaten. And I have never, EVER caught a fish on a Hula Popper or Jitterbug despite my best efforts. 

You know it.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> It's funny that everyone has a non-favorite so to speak. I've caught a ton of fish on rattlin' Rapalas. I've done well with drop shots. But a couple I have to agree with. Buzzbaits. Thrown them, should have thrown them away. Spoons are made to eat with, not be eaten. And I have never, EVER caught a fish on a Hula Popper or Jitterbug despite my best efforts.
> 
> You know it.


What's strange is that, many years ago (in the '50s) we lived across the street from Vic Simich. His son Nick tested lures for Arbogast & to this day, my absolute BEST lure for bass at night is a black 5/8 ounce Jitterbug that he got me hooked on. Surprisingly, I have NEVER fished one during the day!
Mike


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

ducknut141 said:


> anything I put in the water


You stole my answer 😄


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ohiotuber said:


> What's strange is that, many years ago (in the '50s) we lived across the street from Vic Simich. His son Nick tested lures for Arbogast & to this day, my absolute BEST lure for bass at night is a black 5/8 ounce Jitterbug that he got me hooked on. Surprisingly, I have NEVER fished one during the day!
> Mike


Nick Simich was one of the best. Back in the day.
My very first bass was on a Jitterbug. About 8 yrs. old
and I still have it 60+ years later, and the hooks are free of rust.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine used to be a regular bass spinnerbait. 1st I just don't bass fish that often,2nd when I do its normally with soft plastics. Then a few years ago I dedicated a bunch of trips to bass fishing with spinnerbait s in easy catching areas and gained enough confidence in it to add to my arsenal.
Just takes confidence.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Mine used to be a regular bass spinnerbait. 1st I just don't bass fish that often,2nd when I do its normally with soft plastics. Then a few years ago I dedicated a bunch of trips to bass fishing with spinnerbait s in easy catching areas and gained enough confidence in it to add to my arsenal.
> *Just takes confidence.*


Strange, isn't it? Confidence in a lure or type presentation is all it really takes.
Mike


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Prob'ly caught more on Abu Spinners than anything else over the long run as far as lures go.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

A lot of swimbaits, although I have had success on a couple of the smaller models on smallies and eyes. A lake near me has landlocked purebred striper and I've thrown every possible jig and swimbait combo at them with zero luck. 

Senkos I would put out there, I just think they look so stupid, even stupider wacky rigged, and have no confidence in them.

OTOH I wish I woulda thought to market this "ned rig" fad because I (and probably every other walleye-bass crossover fisherman) "invented" it 25 years ago at the age of 7.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

TheKing said:


> Prob'ly caught more on Abu Spinners than anything else over the long run as far as lures go.


OMG! I almost forgot, but I'll bet I have caught more species on ultralight gear & 1/8 oz chartreuse Rooster Tails than on any other single lure ....'gills/redear, crappie, largemouth, smallmouth, channel cat, sauger, chubs, trout & some I may have forgotten.
Mike


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

REEL GRIP said:


> You must have forgot the hooks.


I don't need no stinking hooks LOL I just catch them like a bear


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

WoodenShips said:


> For some reason these are lures I just can't catch a bass with!!
> 1- Lipless/Rattletraps- I casted into a feeding frenzy and NOTHING!!
> 2- Buzzbait- I might catch two a year on it
> 3- Dropshot- Don't think I use enough


Never liked Rattle Traps out of the box.. always better with some wear on them..
Done good with Buzzbaits years ago.. think I have one in the boat. Used to make them.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m going to get laughed out of the forum, but I’m pretty sure I’ve never caught a fish on a Smithwick Perfect 10 and the Reef Runner 800 has not done much better. I started my walleye crankbait collection with these two lures. I went so far as giving away all of my reef runner 800’s recently to make sure I never had to fish with them again. Bandits, Yozuri Deep Divers, reef Runner 700 & 500 are my main walleye crankbaits now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Spoons are my nemesis. I have yet to catch anything on a Hopkins Spoon.


----------

